# Marakalalo Trophies ?



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

This has been my first experience using them, and I'm asking about what experience others may have had with them.

We specified dip, pack, and ship, and we found out our skins had been tanned by them. We neither requested nor authorized tanning. I well understand that honest mistakes happen, and that is the most likely scenario in our case. 

I suspect that this is a case of an honest mistake, but can't completely rule out a scam to make a little more money. 

I would welcome any comments from those that have had dealings with this firm.

Thank you for any comments.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina 
I had issues with my taxidermist in Namibia ........ I do think it was an honest mistake .... LOST IN TRANSLATION ?
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> bbjavelina
> I had issues with my taxidermist in Namibia ........ I do think it was an honest mistake .... LOST IN TRANSLATION ?
> Glen


Thanks, Mr. Skinner,

In our case, it seems a shame that some that were meant to be shoulder mounts have now been turned into rugs with felt. Not the end of the world, but rather a legitimate reason to go back, I guess. 

I'm perplexed, but not willing to leave any trophy parts over there, so, I guess that we'll take what we get. 

I think what I've learned from this is not to leave it up to the outfitter. If there's another trip, I'll be specifying the dip, pack, and ship folks. 

This being our third trip, it's my fault that things have gone South. I've corresponded with several dozen folks that are going for their first trip, and have always told them that no question should go un-asked -- even down to the finest details. Guess that I'm a hypocrite. 

If you have the time, I'd like to hear about Namibia, as far as what species are readily available. All three of our trips have been to the RSA. We've pretty much done all we want to there, with the exception of some small stuff that's not worth it to me for a next trip. It seems that all outfitters have a long list of what they'll charge you far, but not what's readily available. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

My hides were dipped an packed ..... when I requested rugs and euro mounts.NO HARM NO FOUL, as it was corrected before shipping . An extra 6 months wait time .My warthog came as tusks on a plaque and my african wildcat came as a tanned skin and have you ever seen a cat's skull as a euro mount ....I have one ? lol ? It would be easer for me to just E-mail the list of game available . If damri dik dik is on your wanted listed ....I have the place for you !
Glen


----------

